# cute quilt top..



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Here is a cute little quilt top I put together while camping. I will quilt it this fall and give it to my mother for her lake house. It is a twin size and I thought it was a cute fun quilt.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Oh, I really like that. Did you have a pattern or wing it as you went? I love simple patterns that have "interest".


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Belfrybat said:


> Oh, I really like that. Did you have a pattern or wing it as you went? I love simple patterns that have "interest".


I had a pattern and used a Jelly roll of fabric. First experience with that. Very easy I put it together in 2 days.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I like that...good way to use up some scraps


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Very pretty and really like the pattern,, Good Job!


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

Very pretty, I love the colors.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Very nice---I really like the simpler patterns that go together fast, especially when you can use precuts. Can you tell I am a lazy quilter?


----------



## Rain23 (Aug 27, 2015)

Two days? Wow. I was just looking to brighten up a sneezy, rainy day and came across your quilt. I love how the simple background and pattern makes the colors sing together. Your mother will really enjoy that. It would make an awesome baby quilt, also.


----------

